# Verwirrung bei Ablauf Softwareentwicklung



## Kirby.exe (15. Mrz 2021)

Alsoo ich muss für ein Fach (Softwaretechnik) eine Hausarbeit verfassen, welche die Dokumentation eines Softwareprojekts ist. Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt gerade etwas überfordert, da leider seitens Prof keinerlei Hilfestellung kommt.

*Zum Projekt:*
Es soll eine Software für einen Roboter (names NAO) entwickelt werden. Diese Software soll NAO ermöglichen Medikamentenpläne für Patienten zu verwalten.
Der Einsatzort von NAO ist sehr unterschiedlich, so könnte er z.B. auf einer Krankenstation als Hilfe für Patienten oder bei Patienten Zuhause sein.

Der "einzige" Einsatzzweck für NAO ist mit dem Patienten zu kommunizieren. Der Patient kann NAO etwas bzgl. des Medikamentenplans fragen und NAO liefert darauf hin eine Antwort. Es ist zudem auch möglich, dass Patienten "eigene" Befehle mit bestimmten Grundfunktion anlegen können.

Die Medikamentenpläne können von NAO nicht verändert werden (Read-Only), aber es soll eine Schnittstelle für Ärzte existieren um die Pläne an NAO zu übermitteln.

*Nun zu meinem Problem:*
Ich bin gerade aktuell in der Analysephase und habe irgendwie sehr große Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen wann eine Phase abgeschlossen ist....Aktuell habe ich die Anwendung weitesgehend in ein Anwendungsfall und ein Klassendiagramm überführt. Habt ihr Tipps worauf ich achten muss? Welche Art von Probleme gehören in die Analysephase?


----------



## mihe7 (15. Mrz 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin gerade aktuell in der Analysephase und habe irgendwie sehr große Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen wann eine Phase abgeschlossen ist....


Es ist nicht so, dass die vier Phasen nacheinander abgearbeitet werden und dann bist Du fertig. Das wäre das Wasserfallmodell, von dem man weiß, dass es nicht funktioniert. Grob gesagt iterierst Du über die verschiedenen Phasen mehrfach, wobei Du die Anforderungen verfeinerst, parallel dazu Code schreibst usw.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2021)

Welches Modell soll denn genutzt werden, ganz stumpf Wasserfall?


----------



## Kirby.exe (15. Mrz 2021)

Also ich vermute mal, dass es Wasserfall sein wird xD Da wir ständig zu hören bekommen, dass die Frage welche wir Stellen nicht zur aktuellen Phase gehört


----------



## httpdigest (15. Mrz 2021)

Das ursprüngliche 1970er Paper "Managing the development of large software systems" von Winston W. Royce, dem "Vater" des Wasserfallmodells, sollte Pflichtlektüre im Informatikstudium sein. Es definiert nämlich den Kontext, aus welchem dieses Modell geboren wurde und beleuchtet auch, dass sich der Autor sehr wohl selber um dessen Nachteile bewusst war und deswegen auch diverse Verbesserungen zu dem Modell vorschlug. Auch eines, was einem iterativen Modell sehr nahe kommt.
Zu dem reinen Wasserfallmodell sagte er:


> I believe in this concept, but the implementation described above is risky and invites failure. The
> problem is illustrated in Figure 4. The testing phase which occurs at the end of the development cycle is the
> first event for which timing, storage, input/output transfers, etc., are experienced as distinguished from
> analyzed. These phenomena are not precisely analyzable. They are not the solutions to the standard partial
> ...





			https://leadinganswers.typepad.com/leading_answers/files/original_waterfall_paper_winston_royce.pdf
		

Royce war also nicht wirklich ein Verfechter des reinen Wasserfallmodells. Es wurde wohl aber nur aus Kostengründen (man will ja nicht Dinge zwei-drei-viermal machen) eingesetzt und "Contractors" wurden mit der möglichst kostengünstigen Fertigstellung und Dokumentierung jeweils einer Phase beauftragt bzw. dieses wurde ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Mrz 2021)

Also im Moment habe ich mich irgendwie "festgefahren"  Ich muss als funktionale Anforderung eine Sprachverwaltung von Medikamentenplandaten (nach meiner Auffassung eine Liste von Befehlen) und die SprachIO(im Moment per Textconsole) modellieren.

Diese SprachIO soll jedoch austauschbar gegen NAO selbst sein, also man soll irgendwann wirklich mit NAO sprechen können anstatt per Console einen Text einzutippen. Ich verstehe nicht wie ich dies Modellieren könnte  Diese Austauschbarkeit verwirrt mich


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Mrz 2021)

Ich habe es jetzt so, dass ich alle "Befehle" in ein Package im Anwendungsfalldiagramm gesteckt habe und diese "extenden" die Spracheingabe. Von diesen jeweiligen Befehlen geht dann ein "include" Pfeil zu den verwendeten Anwendungsfällen, da diese Fälle davon verwendet werden  Ich bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher ob das "Austauschbar" ist oder wie ich es austauschbar mache


----------



## TheDarkSquad (17. Mrz 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Also im Moment habe ich mich irgendwie "festgefahren"  Ich muss als funktionale Anforderung eine Sprachverwaltung von Medikamentenplandaten (nach meiner Auffassung eine Liste von Befehlen) und die SprachIO(im Moment per Textconsole) modellieren.
> 
> Diese SprachIO soll jedoch austauschbar gegen NAO selbst sein, also man soll irgendwann wirklich mit NAO sprechen können anstatt per Console einen Text einzutippen. Ich verstehe nicht wie ich dies Modellieren könnte  Diese Austauschbarkeit verwirrt mich


Also wie Alexander oder Bixby oder 😂 
Wenn ja dann sorry kann ich dir nicht helfen.  
Aber es gibt viele die das wissen. 😉


----------



## TheDarkSquad (17. Mrz 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Also im Moment habe ich mich irgendwie "festgefahren"  Ich muss als funktionale Anforderung eine Sprachverwaltung von Medikamentenplandaten (nach meiner Auffassung eine Liste von Befehlen) und die SprachIO(im Moment per Textconsole) modellieren.
> 
> Diese SprachIO soll jedoch austauschbar gegen NAO selbst sein, also man soll irgendwann wirklich mit NAO sprechen können anstatt per Console einen Text einzutippen. Ich verstehe nicht wie ich dies Modellieren könnte  Diese Austauschbarkeit verwirrt mich


Also meinst du so was wie Alexa, Bixby, Cortana oder ? Wenn ja kann dir Leider nicht helfen. 😬
Aber es viele die das Wissen. 😉


----------

